# Promote Ethical Dog Breeding Group



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I wanted this one more try, would any of you like to join a group on facebook called "Promote Ethical Dog Breeding"?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't do Facebook.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know the definition of ethical dog breeding, and a lot of breeders that many think are ethical, I think are screwing up the breed....so I guess I wouldn't be a good candidate.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am with Cliff. What is ethical dog breeding?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

My vote is with Lisa and Cliff on this.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The accepted ethical standard in dog breeding is normative relativism. You're never going to get an ethical breeder to call another breeder unethical; that's for us Old Testament moralistic crusaders to do.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Here is the problem. Ethical is a relative term. What is it? One person's opinion might differ greatly from the next  show folks criticize working line folks and vice versa. Only breed V rated dogs? what about we with SG working dogs. See? a problem


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

PETA will say that any animal breeding is unethical.

Other involved in Animal Rights or rescue will say that that dog breeding _per se_ is unethical, specially given the amount of stray dogs and dogs in shelters.

Darwinist will say that purebred dogs goes against the laws of nature.

Many think that breeding for aggression traits and fight drive is unethical.

In some breeds, like your huskies, some think that breeding for working traits is unethical, because mushing is cruel. Same goes for military, police and SAR, where dogs put their lives in danger to help humans.

Is my personal opinion that show breeding is unethical.

So... What is unethical in your Facebook group?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Another problem with this, is what if someone, who according to your standards and definition, wants to join your facebook group? Do you screen members and either accept or deny them? What if someone passes your screening criteria, join the group, and other members consider this new person to be an unethical breeder, for a number of reasons that you know nothing about. 

Would someone who considers themself ethical find themself in a social group of breeders who they don't consider ethical - does that reflect on them for being part of the same group espousing the same values? 

I think in theory, promoting such a group is wonderful, but full of mixed signals in practice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you start a group to combat bad canine legislation, HSUS, and PETA, I would join but I am terrible with facebook. It really isn't the media medium I am comfortable with.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I apologize and just wanted to help.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know your intentions are good. Things are just never as straight-forward as they appear, especially when something as subjective as values are thrown into the mix.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Same happens every time I see someone posting in their Facebook wall STOP ANIMAL ABUSE!. What is animal abuse? Bullfighting is abuse? Crate training is abuse? Circus with animals is abuse? Prong collars is abuse... and what about e-collars? Is euthanasia of stray dogs abuse? Is pet obesity abuse? I never click nor comment unless people is more specific than that!!!



GSD Fan said:


> I apologize and just wanted to help.


I don't think you have done anything wrong, but since you posted in the breeding sections we answered in a serious mode. If you posted the same in your Facebook wall you will have 200 people, everyone wanting the best, willing and happy to join, but those people have never had to ask themselves the questions asked here. Breeders do it, every day and it is a great exercise for yourself, as a "Breeder in Progress" to do the same.

Once you had answered those questions yourself, then you can go on with your group and admit the view you want in it for those who share the same idea about what is ethical or not, because it is your group after all.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I apologize and just wanted to help.


No need to apologize, your heart's in the right place.
I bet you can come up with something that has to do with dogs and helps people, but is a little less open to debate.


----------

